# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB6- Super Dude (2D Platformer) [Source and Exe]

## metalmidget

This is a nice little 2d platformer, and is the first version, containing just the first stage. The game is still very small at this point, and has a lot of work to go in terms of animating the movement etc, but I just can't wait any longer to show this to people, so here is the first level, which is fully functional, if not particularly mind-blowing in the effects department.
Any critcisms, suggestions, comments, or findings of bugs would be greatly appreciated.
There is only one minor bug that I'm aware of at the moment, but I can't figure out what's causing it. If you look closely, you'll see that if you jump over a ledge while pressed up against it, you'll go higher than if you had jumped over it without touching the wall or floor on your way up. It's kinda hard to explain and it's only subtle, but if anyone can figure out why it's happening, it would be nice to know. 
Feedback please!!!
metal.

----------


## TheBigB

Well done  :Smilie: 

There's only one bug I found; 
When you minimize or somehow lose focus from the form, it doesn't regain control again.

----------


## Maglor

I love it, and yeah it's quite frustrating dieing just in front of that flag  :Smilie:  Nice game, only you should improve the graphics.




> Well done 
> 
> There's only one bug I found; 
> When you minimize or somehow lose focus from the form, it doesn't regain control again.


There is a solution, when you press left, then minimize, and then you open again you will be moving left continiously. Just press left again and problem solved. I got this is a lot of games.

----------


## metalmidget

The reason for the loss of control is that the motion is done with keyup and keydown events, not getkeystate. So if you go out of the form before you let the key up, it never registers the release of the key. You probably realise this already though if you thought to check for regaining control after minimising  :Smilie: 
Maglor, which flag are you talking about? The first one? If so here's a hint- don't run off the edge, walk, and delay your jump a bit  :Thumb:

----------


## Maglor

Well after about 30 tries i did it  :Smilie:  I never started at the next flagg, because I knew it would take me at least 100 times

----------


## 03myersd

Great work. Noticed that when you pause it though it doesn't show the paused image. It just shows a rectangle from the start of the level. Can't find any other problems though. Well Done!!

----------


## metalmidget

Yeah, i found that a week or so after I posted it, it's been fixed now, but I haven't bothered to update the zip on here. When I get round to it there'll be more levels and more functionality.

----------

